# Windows Xp 32Bit auf Windows 7 64Bit



## Rilcom (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi habe bissher Windows Xp Professional 32Bit, da ich mir nun aber einen neuen PC mit 6 GB RAm zusammenbauen möchte, will ich natürlich auch auf ein 64Bit System umsteigen.

Meine Frage ist jetzt gehts das ohne weiteres von XP 32Bit auf 7 64Bit upzugraden und ist Windows 7 Home ausreichend für einen Spielerechner ?

Mfg


----------



## Klutten (7. Oktober 2009)

Man kann nicht von Windows XP auf Windows 7 upgraden - es ist immer eine Neuinstallation nötig ...und ja, Home Premium als SB-Version (billiger als die Vollversion) ist natürlich ausreichend für einen Spielerechner.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Oktober 2009)

Von deinem XP kannst du nicht auf 7 Upgraden, da musst du neu installieren.
Und ja für einen Spielerechner ist Home Premium ausreichend.


----------



## Sash (7. Oktober 2009)

home premium reicht vollkommen.. ausser du willst den xp modus, soweit ich weiß brauchst du dann ne höhere version wie zb die ultimate.
und wenn du dir eh nen neuen rechner holst, upgradest du ja nicht sondern installierst ja 7 komplett neu.


----------



## Rilcom (7. Oktober 2009)

Super danke für die schnellen Antworten.



> ...und ja, Home Premium als SB-Version (billiger als die Vollversion) ist natürlich ausreichend für einen Spielerechner.



Was ist denn bei den SB Version anders als bei der Vollversion



> home premium reicht vollkommen.. ausser du willst den xp modus, soweit ich weiß brauchst du dann ne höhere version wie zb die ultimate.



Was meinst du mit XP Modus


----------



## Klutten (7. Oktober 2009)

- Die SB-Version kommt ohne bunte Verpackung und den (eh) mickrigen Telefonsupport von Microsoft daher und kostet ganz grob mindestens die Hälfte der Vollversion.

- Der XP-Modus ist quasi eine VM-Ware, die dir ein zweites Betriebssystem ermöglicht. Ob man es braucht ist eben von der Software abhängig. Wenn alle Programme laufen, gibt es keinen Grund das XP nochmals zu integrieren.


----------



## Sash (7. Oktober 2009)

simuliert halt xp für ur-alt programme oder so.. 
und der unterschied, für ne vollversion zahlst du 200€ oder mehr teilweise. für ne system builder home premium irgendwas um die 100, der unterschied ist, du mußt dich von vorne rein entscheiden ob du eine 32bit oder 64bit version haben willst, bei der vollversion sind beide dabei. zudem entfällt der telefonische support. kauf dir einfach ne 64bit version als sb, mehr braucht man nicht.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Oktober 2009)

Bei der Vollversion hast du:
- schöne Verpackung
- nen tollen Support den keiner braucht
- und 64 bit und 32 bit Software ist da enthalten.

Bei den SB/OEM Versionen gibs keine schöne Verpackung, keinen Support, und nur entweder 64 bit oder 32 bit Software.

Der XP Mode ist nichts anderes als eine VM in der man XP starten kann, und die ist eben bei Pro und Ultimate dabei.


----------



## Rilcom (7. Oktober 2009)

Sry aber was meint ihr mit VM ?


----------



## Sash (7. Oktober 2009)

virtuell machine.. eine virtueller computer der simuliert wird.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Oktober 2009)

VM = Virtuelle Maschine, also ein Computer im Computer wenn du so willst.


----------



## Rilcom (7. Oktober 2009)

Und wozu sollt man sowas gebrauchen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

Der XP Modus in Windows 7 ist nichts anderes als Virtuell PC 2007.
Das gibts gratis, damit kann man auch die Home Edition nachrüsten.
Aber Hardware kann es nicht simulieren.
Eine Hardware, die unter Win7 nicht läuft, aber unter XP, wird auch so nicht laufen.


----------



## Sash (7. Oktober 2009)

hab ich doch gesagt, für ur-alt programme die eh keiner mehr nutzt die nur auf xp laufen und mit neuen systemen nicht klar kommen.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Oktober 2009)

Um Programme auszuführen die unter 7 nicht mehr laufen, also die aus dem 2. WK.


----------



## Rilcom (7. Oktober 2009)

Super danke, Werde mich dann wohl für die Home Edition SB 64 Bit sndscheiden, erstrecht wenn man VM kostenlos nachrüsten kann.


----------



## Sash (7. Oktober 2009)

ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment
^^
82,90€


----------



## DarkMo (8. Oktober 2009)

is aber eher auf office denn aufs zocken ausgelegt. also eher was für unternehmen. sprich den xp modus kann man zum zocken wohl inne tonne treten ^^


----------



## Rilcom (8. Oktober 2009)

Super danke euch allen.


----------

